# 1902 Iver Johnson Truss Frame Racer with D & J Hanger



## Handyman (Mar 16, 2022)

There are a lot of things that are a little special about this Iver. 1902 was the first year for the truss frame, it’s a very early truss frame with serial #101783, it has a fairly rare (for an Iver) D & J Hanger, and it’s the Model 80 racer! All parts on this bike came with it except for the wood wheels. The wheels were so bad that I had a new set made using the original hubs. The only other one I’ve ever seen is owned by my friend Scott (Ivrjhnsn).  Pete in Fitchburg
*See More Pics Here:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/601583053603719





*


----------

